# What really happens at a Cyclocross race



## palinurus (19 Oct 2008)

It says here..

Where's your dress?


----------



## Speicher (20 Oct 2008)

I am in here today because it is "Dare to be Different Day".


----------



## yenrod (20 Oct 2008)

> What really happens at a Cyclocross race 

You run around a field with a bike !


----------



## dan_bo (21 Oct 2008)

Transvestisism is not usually a feature of the UK cyclocross scene.....honest.


----------



## RedBike (21 Oct 2008)

dan_bo said:


> Transvestisism is not usually a feature of the UK cyclocross scene.....honest.



Oh no....
I've just brought my dress ready!


----------



## papercorn2000 (23 Oct 2008)

Sunday's race was grim! Before the race I was fresh-faced and had nary a care in the world, half an hour or so later...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/24303373@N03/2958251225/in/set-72157608216424373/


----------



## dodgy (23 Oct 2008)

I've never been able to undestand cyclo cross, I can't think of anything worse (cycling related) than riding around a (usually) wet and muddy field.
Maybe the CXers think the same of the other bike disciplines!

Dave.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Oct 2008)

Honestly Dave it's a right buzz. Short, sharp workout with a big bunch of likeminded people, technical/ nadgery bits, lots of mud, always a race going on even if you're at the back, really intense, as serious/not serious as you like, a natter afterwards and home in time for bullseye. 

And, at this time of year, you can pretty much race twice a weekend if you fancy it......

it's a right laugh.


----------



## trio25 (23 Oct 2008)

I never fancied it but then I tried it! It's so much fun! Only an hour but its such a hard workout. Everyone is so friendly and no finishing ages after the winners because I am slow!


----------



## yenrod (23 Oct 2008)

dan_bo said:


> Honestly Dave it's a right buzz. Short, sharp workout with a big bunch of likeminded people, technical/ nadgery bits, lots of mud, always a race going on even if you're at the back, really intense, as serious/not serious as you like, a natter afterwards and home in time for bullseye.
> 
> And, at this time of year, you can pretty much race twice a weekend if you fancy it......
> 
> it's a right laugh.



Though I will say further to my earlier comments - its a cracking day of keeping fit in the off-season...

Also you've got to work on Longers starting racing: he'd make a cracker !


----------



## dan_bo (24 Oct 2008)

You're not wrong yenners; He'd easily be cat 2 within a year. 


There's a CX race over in aigburth tomorrow 2pm- you havin a go or what?


----------



## dan_bo (25 Oct 2008)

having said that, I've been seconded onto fence erecting duties round at the M-I-Ls today. I'll be doing the roses challenge over in sheffield tomorrow instead.


----------



## yenrod (25 Oct 2008)

dan_bo said:


> You're not wrong yenners; He'd easily be cat 2 within a year.
> 
> 
> There's a CX race over in aigburth tomorrow 2pm- you havin a go or what?



As much as I dont know him well as i only met him for a few hours but..he was saying you race and about the cyclo-x stuff too.

Ive been down to the Aigburth race, prior years.

Its a good circuit to get into 'in our area' as there are races now Manchester/Merseyside/Lancs..etc..so its a nice regime - cheap entry and keeps the spritis up if you are missing the changangs etc...

All the best Dan !


----------

